# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Offtopic  >  Undersea Cables being cut. What up?

## Simple10

This is running through conspiracy networks more than main stream media.

http://www.earthfiles.com/news.php?I...ry=Environment

Some are reporting as many as 8 or 9 cables being cut disabling the Middle East and India. Some say Iran is also affected, others report it as a rumor.

----------

